# What frogs for my enclosure?



## jacevy (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a cabinet (so three side sealed wood, 1 side glass door) that is 80cm x 45cm x 30cm (high, wide, deep).

I would like to know what frog I can fit in this enclosure. 

I will be putting UV etc in so the only constraint is the size.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 10, 2013)

What kind of frog do you want? You could fit quite a variety in there

id go green tree frog


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 11, 2013)

yeah id definitely go with a tree frog with an upright enclosure like that.

Mags and green tree frogs are both great starter frogs as theyre very hardy and handle well. Id probably suggest getting 2 frogs to keep in there.


----------



## jacevy (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh great. Because it is so narrow I was worried that it would be no good.
I'm very excited to hear I could fit 2 in!!!!
Can somebody direct me to a place that I can find caresheets (with enclosure dimension recommendations) for the Mags and GTF that have been mentioned.
Also is there any others? I saw the red eyed green tree and the dainty tree frogs. Are these advanced frogs?


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah it should be fine for 2. 
Im not sure about caresheets, just have a google search? Theyre both very easy to look after. 

Red eyed tree frogs and dainty tree frogs are just a little more fragile so are better if your a bit more experienced. Theyre also a big flighty so dont handle well.


----------



## jacevy (Nov 11, 2013)

ok great.
Are there any good frog forum in Australia?


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 11, 2013)

yeah there is a frog forum, pretty easy to find =]


----------



## Cypher69 (Nov 13, 2013)

jacevy said:


> ok great.
> Are there any good frog forum in Australia?



There is the frog.org community forums. There's very good info in their message boards but unfortunately they don't get much traffic these days.


----------



## dkir7979 (Dec 21, 2013)

yeah definatly an arboreal frog, GTF, mags. and check out kellyville pets for caresheets!


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 21, 2013)

Any of the tree frogs would be ideal! Excellent advise from all who have contributed.

Perons Tree Frogs, Red Eyed Tree Frog (Litoria Chloris, not Agalychnis callidryas), Blue Mountains Tree Frog, Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog, Dainty Tree Frog... There are plenty of options! Just find something you like the look of!


----------

